# 1972 Luxury LeMans Questions



## macdaddy25177 (May 10, 2012)

Hey Guys and Gals,

This is my first official post here (except for the intro in the newbie thread). My son just bought a pretty fair 72 Luxury LeMans. I was unaware of that particular stripe of LeMans until we rolled it off the trailer and into the driveway. I have been doing some (a lot) of research on this car and found that it was born in December of 72 with Brazilia Gold paint, white vinyl roof, and parchment interior with bucket seats. It had a 350 2V engine with TH350 tranny. As she sits now its primer black with a 2 year old black vinyl top and the engine has had some work done. It now has a Holly 4 barrel sitting on a stock GM manifold, MSD ignition and a set of long tube headers. It has a mix of Rallye II wheels and Oldsmobile rally wheels all on matching tires (go figure). The rear quarters have had some rust but have been patched (not good). The front fenders have bad rust along the bottom and have dents all along the body line. The nose has been hit lightly on the passenger side and is dented and tweeked but the bumper is good.

Now the questions: How rare is this animal? I ask this because I'm having no luck finding a stock LeMans nose and fenders anywhere. We're building a driver here (and on a strict small budget). We are also missing all the "Luxury" trim (along the trunk and belt line) and medalians. The big thing (which I thought really wouldn't be big) is the trim around the back window and along the bottom of the vinyl roof is missing. Should we be looking for these parts harder or should we consider a GTO clone?

Any information and advice is much appreciated. I don't want to destroy a "rare" car but we need to get this thing road worthy and decent. My son is totally stoked about this project and I don't want to be a buzzkill by telling him that parts aren't available.

Thanks!

Joe (macdaddy25177)


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

I would say it is not a very rare version or sought after but the one I have has a lot of options and would make a good cruiser if you could appreciate it for what it is.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

for the nose try frankspontiacparts.com and they might have the trim you need.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Joe, I have a 72 Lemans. No one makes new front end sheet metal for our cars. You can only get GTO/Endura parts. I have seen used stuff pop up on craigslist once in a while. You'll just have to check there and ebay. Or maybe someone here know of a good junk yard with older vehicles. The trim you need should be available. Try Ames, OPGI, Performance Years.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Joe--

The man right across the street from me has a '72 Luxury LeMans. It's gorgeous, and was on Hot Rod TV just last weekend. His name is Wes DuAmarell. He wanted me to share this with you: 1972 Pontiac LeMans Images, Information and History (Series 2D, Series D67, LeMans Sport, 2D Sub-Series, Luxury LeMans, Series 2G, GT, Series D Option) | Conceptcarz.com


----------

